# biken in der bremer schweiz



## paul.lahner (8. März 2005)

moin moin.

würde gerne in der bremer schweiz biken,kann mir jemand einen tip geben uber schöne touren dort?bin dort noch garnich gefahren,habe aber gehört,für uns nordlichter solls ne gute alternative sein...
komme aus bremerhaven,vielleicht weiss ja jemand aus hb bescheid oder hat mal lust auf eine gemeinsame tour...

gruss aus fischtown


----------



## wanted man (9. März 2005)

hi!! die bremer fraktion verabredet sich meist in diesem thread. ich bin nicht wirklich ein bremer schweiz experte, aber ich war letztes jahr mit oxking (etc.) auf dem truppenübungsplatz, das sah ganz vielversprechend aus. (obwohl wir an vielen schönen sachen einfach vorbei gefahren sind   ) wichtig ist aber, das man diese rotweissroten schranken nicht beachtet. 
wir könnten aber mal eine gemeinsame expedition starten. btw. hast du das "gesuch" der bremerhavenerin 
gesehen?
till

ps. schönen namen hast du, animiert mich sofort dazu, zum kühlschrank zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (10. März 2005)

Schau mal auf meine Page, da gibts Touren, u.A. auch in die Bremer Schweiz.
Viel mit Gelände ist da nicht, aber die Landschaft dort gefällt mir.
(Und man hat ja nicht viel auswahl hier richtung in HB Nord)
Die Tour die ich da als Rundtour gewählt habe, nimmt so ziemlich jeden "Berg"
von der richtigen seite, so das es ab und ann spaß macht da durchzubrettern.
(Aber Bremer Schweiz ist nunmal kein Deister oder Harburger Berge, halt  nur etwas "hügelig"...)

Wir können uns gerne mal zum Fahren da Treffen.
Am besten du schreibst in den Thread den Wanted Man da verlinkt hat.
Da läuft hier alles drüber was mit MTB Touren in und um Bremen zu tun hat.

EDIT:

Ich hab da mal eben ein Paar Fotos geschossen:


----------



## paul.lahner (10. März 2005)

moin jungs,erstmal besten dank für eure antwort.
hier in fischtown ist es mit biken schon ziemlich lau.die meisten fahren rennrad,mtb aber nur sehr wenig...wollt ganz gern mal was auf die beine stellen!
direkt vor ort sind doch sehr wenig schöne touren,da ist zb die bremer schweiz eine alternative.die anfahrt ist nich ganz so weit,für bhv und hb!
würde mich gerne mal bei den jungs aus bremen anschliessen!!!
ich guck mal wann ihr so fahrt und evtl passt dat ja mal.
also dann
sonnige grusse aus 
fischtown

andree


----------



## snody (12. März 2005)

Moin, moin

aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn? Ich wohne im Süden von BHV, vielleicht 
kann man sich mal austauschen. 
Meine Hausrunde ist meist rund um den Apeler See südlich von Surheide. Ist kein grosses Gebiet aber dafür recht schönes Gelände. Schön ist der Trail rund um den kleinen See direkt neben der Autobahn.

Wenn du motorisiert bist kann ich die Wingst empfehlen. Schön hügelig und bewaldet. Die Anfahrt lohnt sich dafür, man muss sich da nur ein wenig auskennen um die besten Wege zu finden.
Kann ich gerne mal ein paar Impressionen von posten wenn du willst.


----------



## wanted man (12. März 2005)

snody schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich gerne mal ein paar Impressionen von posten wenn du willst.



na, gerne her damit!


----------



## snody (12. März 2005)

Aus Bremen lohnt sich die Anfahrt wohl nicht aber ok 
Die Bilder sind zu Fuss entstanden, deshalb nur ein kleiner Eindruck ausm Herbst ´04.


----------



## dinosaur (13. März 2005)

Die Anfahrt nehmen wir zum Warmfahren  

sieht nett aus

 


dino


----------



## OxKing (13. März 2005)

Sieht echt nett aus.


----------



## snody (13. März 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anfahrt nehmen wir zum Warmfahren



Ab Bremerhaven mit meiner Anfeuerung aus dem Auto herraus, freu mich


----------



## paul.lahner (14. März 2005)

hallöle,
bin endlich mal wieder online...
schöne fotos aus der wingst,da würde ich gerne mal hin....über ein paar tips wäre ich dankbar.von wo am besten starten etc....

wenn das die tage jetzt endlich mal schöner wird,plane ich in die harburger berge und zum deister!!niedersachsenticket der bahn kostet 22euronen.wenn ich aus bhv komme,könnte ich die bremer mitnehmen,liegt ja aufm weg.das ticket ist für max. 5 personen.plus 3 euro fürs rad.das wäre doch eine recht günstige sache mit viel spassfaktor.
wäre jemand interessiert?
gruss

andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snody (14. März 2005)

paul.lahner schrieb:
			
		

> ....über ein paar tips wäre ich dankbar.von wo am besten starten etc....



Tjo, am einfachsten ist es wenn du direkt nach Dobrock rein fährst und dein Auto am am Baby Zoo abstellst, da ist ein grosser Parkplatz und du bist mittendrin im Vergnügen.
Etwa da wo der rote Punkt ist.

Es ist ja kein riesen Gebiet, man könnte auch von einen der umliegenen Dörfer starten und dann die Berge anfahren   
Oder man macht noch einen Abstecher an die Elbmündung.

Lass es aber noch trockener werden, da sind auch Reiter unterwegs und Forstarbeiiter, man landet immer wieder auf Wegen die dementsprechend aussehen.
Ich will aber auch bald mal wieder hin.


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

